# Außenborder stört Fischfinder,was tun?



## t-dieter26 (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo,den Geber von meinem Fischfinder hab ich "normal" mit Stange am Heckspiegel meines Schlauchboots befestigt.Die Tiefe wird auch bei schneller Fahrt sicher angezeigt,aber Fischechos sind immer problematisch sobald der Propeller sich dreht.Der Motor mit seinen Turbulenzen+Luftblasen stört die Anzeige,oft auch bei langsamerer Fahrt.Oft werden Echos/Fische angezeigt wenn ich fahre,bleib ich stehen sind se alle weg.
Etwas Abhilfe bringt die Zoomfunktion ,aber ideal ist das auch nicht.
Das Problem ist ja bekannt ,aber eine Lösung hab ich nirgends gefunden.Geber weiter weg vom Motor montieren??aber wo und wie??
Von euch sind doch viele auch mit Schlauchi+Echolot unterwegs.Kennt ihr das Problem und wisst ihr Abhilfe?
Wär super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet
Dieter#h


----------



## mathei (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Außenborder stört Fischfinder,was tun?*

da hilft eigentlich nur woanders montieren. am besten du gibs mal deinen schlauchboot- typ hier ein. dann kann dir bestimmt einer helfen. ich nicht. habe einen innerborder. das problem habe ich bei 8 m wassertiefe und  ( glatten ) untergrund.


----------



## Salziges Silber (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Außenborder stört Fischfinder,was tun?*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Der Motor mit seinen Turbulenzen+Luftblasen stört die Anzeige,oft auch bei langsamerer Fahrt.Oft werden Echos/Fische angezeigt wenn ich fahre,bleib ich stehen sind se alle weg.
> 
> hatte das gleich problem, ständig diese störungen wärend der fahrt, abhilfe gabs erst als ich den geber mitschiffs mit sikaflex eingeklebt habe,
> fals dein schlauchboot nen festkörper hat wäre das eine möglichkeit, reingehauen...


----------



## t-dieter26 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Außenborder stört Fischfinder,was tun?*

Danke schonmal für die Antworten.
Einkleben geht leider nicht,ich hab ein zerlegbares 4,20 mit Luftkiel + 15 PS AB.Weiter weg vom Motor ist auch eher schwierig.Evtl was bauen ,dass der Geber außen neben dem Schlauch herläuft??
Hat das schon mal einer von euch probiert?
Die Probleme sind auch nicht immer gleich ,die Anzeige in der Tiefe scheint manchmal bei langsamer Fahrt ok ,dann ist wieder nur Salat.


----------

